

Canada Immigration Law Changed, Skilled Worker List Reduces to 29 - sstcredo
http://mojanemojan.com/2010/07/09/canada-immigration-law-changed-skilled-worker-list-reduces-to-29/

======
0x00FF00
If the list at [http://canadaimmigrationblog.com/skilled-worker-
occupational...](http://canadaimmigrationblog.com/skilled-worker-occupational-
list-38-occupations/) is correct:

New:

    
    
      0811 Primary Production Managers (Except Agriculture)
      1122 Professional Occupations in Business Services to Management
      1233 Insurance Adjusters and Claims Examiners
      2121 Biologists and Related Scientists
      2151 Architects
      3113 Dentists
      3131 Pharmacists
      3222 Dental Hygienists & Dental Therapists
      4151 Psychologists
      4152 Social Workers
      7216 Contractors and Supervisors, Mechanic Trades
      7241 Electricians (Except Industrial & Power System)
      7265 Welders & Related Machine Operators
      7372 Drillers & Blasters – Surface Mining, Quarrying & Construction
      8222 Supervisors, Oil and Gas Drilling and Service
    

Old:

    
    
      0111 Financial Managers
      0213 Computer and Information Systems Managers
      0311 Managers in Health Care
      0632 Accommodation Service Managers
      0711 Construction Managers
      1111 Financial Auditors and Accountants
      2113 Geologists, Geochemists and Geophysicists
      2143 Mining Engineers
      2144 Geological Engineers
      2145 Petroleum Engineers
      3141 Audiologists and Speech Language Pathologists
      3143 Occupational Therapists
      3151 Head Nurses and Supervisors
      4121 University Professors
      4131 College and Other Vocational Instructors
      7213 Contractors and Supervisors, Pipefitting Trades
      7217 Contractors and Supervisors, Heavy Construction Equipment Crews
      7241 Electricians (Except Industrial and Power System)
      7252 Steamfitters, Pipe fitters and Sprinkler System Installers
      7265 Welders and Related Machine Operators
      7372 Drillers and Blasters – Surface Mining, Quarrying and Construction
      8221 Supervisors, Mining and Quarrying
      8222 Supervisors, Oil and Gas Drilling and Service
      9212 Supervisors, Petroleum, Gas and Chemical Processing and Utilities
    

Unchanged:

    
    
      0631 Restaurant and Food Service Managers
      3111 Specialist Physicians
      3112 General Practitioners and Family Physicians
      3142 Physiotherapists
      3152 Registered Nurses
      3215 Medical Radiation Technologists
      3233 Licensed Practical Nurses
      6241 Chefs
      6242 Cooks
      7215 Contractors and Supervisors, Carpentry Trades
      7242 Industrial Electricians
      7251 Plumbers
      7312 Heavy-Duty Equipment Mechanics
      7371 Crane Operators
    

Note that this is the list of people who can apply for a work permit without a
job lined up. Does anyone know if there are any restrictions for people with
job offers? (Proof that no eligible Canadian can be found, etc.)

(EDIT: because I didn't read the formatting guidlines)

------
Caligula
The problem is that a lot of skilled people who come to Canada end up having a
difficult time finding a job and not all skilled workers are the same. One
example I read in the paper was someone from Africa who was an architect. They
qualified as a skilled worker but two years later and he was doing menial
jobs.

There is a shortage of skilled laborers and targeting that demographic over
the next few years would be a good idea.

------
sunir
The analysis on HN is way off. The Skilled Worker program brings in skilled
people without jobs lined up in the expectation they will find a job once they
get here.

Computer related industries must not be hiring, or at least not hiring
immigrants. Because having thousands of unemployed skilled workers in Canada
is not the goal of the program, they delisted it as a category.

By the way, it's possible this happened because people don't want to hire
immigrants despite competent developers being in high demand in Toronto.
Here's a blog post I wrote about that a long time ago:

[http://www.freshbooks.com/blog/2007/07/23/immigrant-
quebecoi...](http://www.freshbooks.com/blog/2007/07/23/immigrant-quebecois-
newfoundlanders-not-wanted/)

~~~
jacabado
I am thinking in going to Toronto to work in web development(C#, javascript
with 2 years of experience). One of the reasons was because I see Toronto as a
sophisticated city.

I'm portuguese, would I have a problem with my nationality/origin/accent?

I was not worried at all with this until I read your blog post.

~~~
whiskeyjack
Lots of portuguese as well as many many other nationalities here. We even have
a little portugal. You'd be fine here.

~~~
jacabado
Thanks for your replies!

------
klipt
That site looks a bit dodgy to me, but the same list can indeed be found on
the official Citizenship and Immigration Canada website:

[http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/immigrate/skilled/apply-who-
ins...](http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/immigrate/skilled/apply-who-
instructions.asp#list)

------
budu3
Looks like IT professionals were taken off the list.

~~~
gauthr
There are no engineers on that list, either--not even petroleum engineers.

~~~
Dilpil
Electrical and Industrial seem to still be on the list.

------
nkassis
I don't know what the government is thinking but getting more skilled workers
is the point not getting less of them. Were loosing a huge amount of them to
the US and all they can think of is to reduce the amount coming in?

------
peng
That site's "Share the Wealth" widget is quite something.

~~~
kranner
I thought so too. I bet having so many options makes people share less, not
more.

------
huhtenberg
Let's not forget the IT-specific "pilot project":

<http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/work/special-tech.asp>

------
ojbyrne
xenophobia is an easy path to votes.

~~~
danudey
Not in Canada though, or at least not in the big cities. If it weren't for
immigration our population would be in decline (especially once the baby
boomers start dying off).

~~~
warwick
It really depends on the area of Canada you're in. My folks live in Southern
Alberta and there's still a bit of xenophobic climate there. That being said,
I didn't notice it when I went to school out east, or now that I live on the
west coast.

Edit: Actually, I should mention that since I went to school in Quebec, there
was usually some sort of xenophobic/racial issue in the news. I went to an
english school though, so most of the kids were from Ontario or Montreal where
it's way less of an issue.

~~~
jacquesm
I've lived in Northern Ontario (St. Josephs Island), and owned a gas station.
We employed the one black person in the region in a gas station we'd invested
in and saw a noticeable drop in sales.

Xenophobia is doing fine in rural Ontario. Needless to say we stood by our
employee.

~~~
gruseom
Xenophobia is endemic to rural areas in general. But I agree with your implied
point (unless you weren't implying it, in which case I'll take it) that
Canadians have a blind spot about praising ourselves for how tolerant and
inviting we are. Like everything else about Canada (I mean English Canada), it
needs to be understood in terms of an implied contrast with the US.

Hmm, that's a lot of implying. And this is kind of inflammatory material. I
think I'll stop here.

~~~
jacquesm
> Canadians have a blind spot about praising ourselves for how tolerant and
> inviting we are.

That's true. For big cities the situation is better but not nearly as good as
it could be. Technically Canada is 'colour blind', but in reality it
definitely isn't, which is a pity.

I'm not even sure if it is better than all of the US, both countries have
enough variation that some areas are ahead of others in both countries.

As for it being inflammatory, I think it's perfectly ok to outline the
shortcomings of a country as long as its done in a realistic way without an
agenda.

My own (current) country, the Netherlands has gone from being fairly tolerant
to being outright hostile to foreigners, especially those of Maroccan,
Turkish, Romanian and Polish descent (for a variety of reasons). In the last
elections the ultra-right scored the biggest gain of all parties, a full 15%
of the electorate now backs them. A very scary development.

------
budu3
How often is list revised?

------
mkramlich
programming is not a skilled profession? wtf?

i guess i'm just bashing these keys with my elbows randomly out of some
primordial animal instinct, hoping the Python interpreter will consider it
valid code.

~~~
gaius
It's not a list of skilled professions. It's a list of skilled professions
that are in demand in Canada. Restaurants have to be managed in person.
Programming is not on the list most likely because Canadian firms have been
outsourcing it to India.

